# • Lynnsay's Prie Dieu



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Getting the Jump on Lent*

*Getting the Jump on Lent - *

Lent, an Old English word meaning "spring," the time of lengthening days, is that season of the Church between Ash Wednesday and Easter. During the season of Lent, many Christians commit to fasting or giving up certain types of luxuries as a form of penance. There is however another school of thought, one of taking on or adding a Lenten spiritual discipline, such as reading a daily devotional or praying through a Lenten calendar, to draw oneself nearer to God.

If you recall, my 2016 Lenten discipline was one of an Arts and Craft Style Prie Dieu for the Assistant Rector of St. Bede's Episcopal Church, and in 2015 a Folding Prie Dieu for the Hispanic Missioner for the Episcopal Diocese of Atlanta. I will be taking on a similar discipline this Lent, building a Prie Dieu based on a William & Mary desk on frame, for the Director of The Julian of Norwich Center, Atlanta.

So, with an empty bench, an idle lathe, the lengthening of days, and a clear 7/4 cherry board … I've decided to get the jump on Lent!










First up, I need to trim a bit off the 7/4 cherry board so I can …










... cut out four turning blanks!










1-3/4×1-3/4 … keeping the sawing square makes for easy plane work later!










Once cut out and smoothed, I use my shop made center finder and mark the center of each blank.










Then … from each corner, I strike an arc, passing through the center point …










... and set my marking gauge for where these arcs meet the sides. If the blank is square this distance will be the same all the way around!










I then carry this line all along the side of the blank where I'll be turning. These legs will be square at the top and bottom for about 5-1/2".










I connect the scribe lines with a series of perpendicular saw kerfs …










... and begin forming an octagon by removing the waste, with a chisel, from the corners down to the scribe lines.










With the octagon formed … it's off to the lathe!










My lathe is of the spring pole variety; shop built about 19 years ago from yellow pine timbers. The spring pole is a hickory sapling, the spring arm is hackberry, and the tool rest is cherry. I used metal weaving shuttle tips for the centers. See more photos of the lathe HERE on its project page.










Having roughed out the octagon to a more presentable cylinder I started cutting in the details.










Using turning tools, chisels, files, and sandpaper …










With sharp tools ... the cherry cuts like butter!










Just three more to go …










... will have to start up again tomorrow … it's getting dark and my leg's tired!

Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...


This looks like it's going to be an interesting project. I like your lathe!
Jim


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...


I'll be following along!

Rufus (AKA "Planeman")


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'll be watching. Very interesting so far . ( you have heard of electricity, right? )


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...





> This looks like it s going to be an interesting project. I like your lathe!
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe


Thanks, Jim. If you have not tried a spring pole lathe, you should. It's a lot of work, but a great deal of fun!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...





> I ll be following along!
> 
> Rufus (AKA "Planeman")
> 
> - Planeman40


Thanks, Rufus … I hope my knees hold out!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...





> Yeah, I ll be watching. Very interesting so far . ( you have heard of electricity, right? )
> 
> - murch


Thanks, Murch! Electricity, yes I've heard of electricity … but when the EM Pulse wipes out the power grid … I still get to play in the shop … LOL!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing this. I just discovered this site a few months ago. Since then, I have all my students look at LumberJocks. Mostly for project ideas. I am thankful that this site is a great example of skilled craftsmen and women that are willing to share and encourage. Often I want to show my students that there are other ways to enjoy woodworking. They were fascinated by this post. Tomorrow they will see your YouTube video "A Simple Gift". I am heartened that these young people enjoy seeing skilled craftsmen using hand tools. They really do appreciate and recognize how much skill is involved.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks so much for sharing this. I just discovered this site a few months ago. Since then, I have all my students look at LumberJocks. Mostly for project ideas. I am thankful that this site is a great example of skilled craftsmen and women that are willing to share and encourage. Often I want to show my students that there are other ways to enjoy woodworking. They were fascinated by this post. Tomorrow they will see your YouTube video "A Simple Gift". I am heartened that these young people enjoy seeing skilled craftsmen using hand tools. They really do appreciate and recognize how much skill is involved.
> 
> - Kelster58


Thank you very much. I'm honored to be part of your class. My woodworking is definitely a labor of love and my shop my sanctuary. Thanks again!


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...


Ron, I'm in awe to see the square next to the saw. My sawing is definitely getting better but I'm far from able to make cuts like that!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...





> Ron, I m in awe to see the square next to the saw. My sawing is definitely getting better but I m far from able to make cuts like that!
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan! Slow and methodical, my friend … slow and methodical. Oh, yeah … let the saw do the work! That's why we spent all that time sharpening it, right?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...


One advantage of having having a dark shop, is that it hides the inconsistencies …


----------



## LumberZac (Nov 27, 2020)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Getting the Jump on Lent*
> 
> *Getting the Jump on Lent - *
> 
> ...


Hmm, that treadle lathe looks pretty good. I wouldn't mind one if I can using it sitting down(I have ligament damage in my right foot so there's no way I can balance on one and push the pedal with the other).
Honestly just any way I can work sitting down seems appealing; my condition shows no sign of improving.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*

*Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *

Looks like it's going to be another cold rainy day in Lilburn …










... well, not too cold. It's 50° in the shop and I thought, Replication in a Moderately Cool Dark Shop, was too wordy a title.










But at any rate, with one leg complete it was time to start making copies. I decided to spend a bit more time rounding out the next leg on the bench, which I hoped would make less work at the lathe.










But wait! Looks like I was a bit over zealous in cutting in the corners the first go round … I'm off by at least 1/2 inch … better fix that!










I carefully remove the little wedge with a dovetail saw and chisel.










The extra rounding out on the bench made for a lot less work achieving a cylinder on the lathe!










Once I had a relatively smooth cylinder I used a pencil to mark off the start and stop of the different features in the original turning.










Then, while pumping the lathe I carried these marks all the way around the blank. Thank the Good Lord for eye, hand, foot coordination!










Having fashioned a shelf of sorts with which to place the original turning for easy reference …










I cut in the different diameters, leaving enough material to work in the features.










A little more off the corners and the ball feet of these two legs should match nicely.










After following the lines and paying attention to the first turning … I had yet another leg completed.
Like I said before … the advantage of having a dark shop, is that it hides the inconsistencies …










Next up … the finished legs and frame members! Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...


Looks great. Thanks for taking time to post this. I'm enjoying the process.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...





> Looks great. Thanks for taking time to post this. I m enjoying the process.
> 
> - Kelster58


Thanks. I'm glad you are enjoying the blog. Are you ready for a spring pole lathe, yet?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...


Great job on the legs and love the lathe


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...





> Great job on the legs and love the lathe
> 
> - NormG


Thanks, Norman!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...


Nice work & good progress. Keep the updates coming with loads of photo's.
Lj's looooove photo's.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...





> Nice work & good progress. Keep the updates coming with loads of photo s.
> Lj s looooove photo s.
> 
> - murch


Thanks, Murch … more photos on the way! Like I said before, it sure is hard hiding the mistakes with all these photos!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing too many mistakes, that's for sure.
I'm seeing a man happy in his shop & enjoying making stuff.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...





> I m not seeing too many mistakes, that s for sure.
> I m seeing a man happy in his shop & enjoying making stuff.
> 
> - murch


Well, thank you, Murch …that means a lot!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...


Amazing how many designs are changed in progress to eradicate mistakes, thats where most of my time is spent - redesigning to work around my faux pas.
Nice hand tool work.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop*
> 
> *Replication in a Cold Dark Shop - *
> 
> ...





> Amazing how many designs are changed in progress to eradicate mistakes, thats where most of my time is spent - redesigning to work around my faux pas.
> Nice hand tool work.
> 
> - Oldtool


How very true … that's why I wait until the project is complete before making plans! LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members*

*Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members - *

I finished turning the legs a couple of days ago. I think they turned out quite nicely. If not viewed directly side by side they seem to match well enough. Not bad for a spring pole lathe!










Given the frame members are coming from the same 7/4 cherry board that I took the four turning blanks and the four legs of my Hepplewhite Stand ... I thought perhaps it was time to give my rip saw a little tune-up. I made a few passes with my shop made saw jointer to level out the teeth …










... then placed the saw in my wooden saw vise .










There is really nothing to sharpening a rip saw … you just have to be consistent. Using a slim taper triangular file just file across the teeth keeping one side of the file perpendicular to the saw vise …










... and work your way along the length of the saw. Given that I keep my saws in good working order, I take but two strokes per tooth. The saw jointer leaves a flat area atop each tooth. Your job now is to remove those flat areas … one tooth at a time.










When you reach the end, look for any flat areas you may have missed and remove them. See nothing to it!










So, with a tuned-up rip saw it was back to ripping the frame members. Is it just me or does a freshly sharpened saw seem to cut better?










With not much effort at all I breezed through the three 1-3/4" x 2-3/8" stretchers and the four 1-3/4" x 4" aprons. And look … the sun is still shining… think I'll clean up!










Next up … mortise and tenon joints to hold all of this together. Thanks for looking … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## Gingzillaman (Feb 24, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members*
> 
> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members - *
> 
> ...


Very nice work! I have a fair collection of saws that I need to do a full tune up on and that saw vise looks like quite the ticket! I have an old cast one that is okay but leaves something to be desired.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members*
> 
> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members - *
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeremy! Perhaps I'll put the saw vise up as a project, with more detailed photos. I made it about five years ago. Before that, I just used two strips of wood in the leg vise … the older I get the less I like to bend over. LOL!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members*
> 
> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members - *
> 
> ...


I can't cut that straight with my table saw and a new blade. I enjoy your posts. Thanks for sharing your talent and teaching me about the other ways to work with wood.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members*
> 
> *Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members - *
> 
> ...





> I can' t cut that straight with my table saw and a new blade. I enjoy your posts. Thanks for sharing your talent and teaching me about the other ways to work with wood.
> 
> - Kelster58


Thanks!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Mortise and Tenon Joints*

*Mortise and Tenon Joints - *

I've spent the last couple of days in the shop laying out mortises …










... and cutting tenons.










The visible part of the frame is of 7/4 stock. That part of the frame under the kneeling platform will be constructed using 3/4 inch stock. I will work on those mortise and tenon joints later. So, with the visible members of the frame completed …










... it is time to step into an area of woodworking that, to be honest, I have not had much practice.










Anticipating having to take this giant step was actually the impetus to build my kerfing plane/rebate saw, all those many weeks ago. Therefore, it's time to reach deep within my arsenal …










... and pull out a few of these old guys!










For you see, the visible frame members of this Prie Dieu need a bit of sticking!

Next up … antique moulding planes. Thanks for looking … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Joints*
> 
> *Mortise and Tenon Joints - *
> 
> ...


Nice work, Ron!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Joints*
> 
> *Mortise and Tenon Joints - *
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dan! Speaking of nice work … how's your bench coming along?


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Joints*
> 
> *Mortise and Tenon Joints - *
> 
> ...


Great job! You are making tremendous progress. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Joints*
> 
> *Mortise and Tenon Joints - *
> 
> ...


Watched Roy Underhill this weekend and thought of you working away in your shop. I realized how spoiled I am in my shop. Really cool work, keep em coming.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Joints*
> 
> *Mortise and Tenon Joints - *
> 
> ...





> Great job! You are making tremendous progress. Thanks for updating us.
> 
> - Kelster58


Thanks … I'm afraid the sticking is goinf to slow me down a bit!



> Watched Roy Underhill this weekend and thought of you working away in your shop. I realized how spoiled I am in my shop. Really cool work, keep em coming.
> 
> - Blackberry


Thanks, Blackberry … will do!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Joints*
> 
> *Mortise and Tenon Joints - *
> 
> ...


Great progress.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mortise and Tenon Joints*
> 
> *Mortise and Tenon Joints - *
> 
> ...





> Great progress.
> 
> - murch


Thank, Murch! I missed working weekend before last as I visited my dad in Maryland. Must have picked up a bug at the airport because now I'm laid up with the flu. Hopefully I'll be back at it in a day or so.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Hollows and Rounds*

*Hollows and Rounds - *

I have not had much shop time over the last couple of weeks. Actually I have had no shop time … I've been down with the flu! I traveled to Maryland two weeks ago and must have pick up the bug at the airport. I'm thankful I got a flu shot at the end of last year … no telling where I'd be had I not. But at any rate … I'm now back amongst the living!

As I mentioned earlier, the horizontal frame members of Lynnsay's Prie Dieu will receive a bit of sticking. To achieve the sticking, I've pulled out a No. 8 round, a No. 10 hollow, a rebate plane, my shop made rebate saw, and just in case, a coffin smoother.










Hollows and rounds are rather straight forward planes, they have a concave or convex sole and cut either a hollow or round profile. Unlike almost every other plane, hollows and rounds are named by the shape of the plane's sole, not the profile it creates. So with that said, a hollow has a concave sole, a round has a convex sole. Don't ask me why. Some hollows and rounds have skewed irons to help with difficult wood and working cross-grain. Picture skewing your bench plane when you tackle a tough board and you'll see what I mean. British planes are commonly found with skewed irons, American planes less so. Most hollows and rounds cut a 60 degree arc of a circle. The most common numbering scheme for moulding planes is to assign the plane a number based on the radius of the arc it cuts in 16ths of an inch. So using this convention, my No. 8 round cuts an arc with a 1/2 inch radius, and my No. 10 hollow cuts an arc with a 5/8 inch radius.

Contrary to popular belief, you don't really need a lot of moulding planes. You are only limited by your imagination when it comes to the profiles you can create with just one hollow and one round.

For this particular project I'm trying to reproduce the profiles found on the original desk on frame. For the horizontal frame members I'll just be using a hollow to produce something like this …










... for the lid to the desk, I'll be using both a hollow and a round …










Sharpening the irons of these planes is nothing like sharpening other plane irons. Given that the blades were hand made, with the steel being laminated by a blacksmith, the back of the iron is not perfectly flat. So there is no need obsessing about flattening the backs as with other plane irons. I usually just strop the cutting edge of the hollow with a leather wrapped dowel charged with chromium oxide …










and the cutting edge of the round with a flat leather strop.










I sharpen the rebate plane iron as I would a chisel or any other plane iron.

With highly polished cutting edges …










.. I made a dry run of the horizontal frame member profile.



















Guess what I'll be doing for the next several days!










Next up … the completed frame! Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...


Nice progress, Ron!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...





> Nice progress, Ron!
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan … it's getting there!


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your feeling better. Thanks for the details, it's coming along nicely.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...





> Glad to hear your feeling better. Thanks for the details, it s coming along nicely.
> 
> - Blackberry


Thank you, Blackberry!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...


You do amazing work….....glad you are recovered from the flu. Our school struggled with 25 inches of snow and some tragedy from the aftermath of the storm. Were getting back to normal here too. I will update my classes on your progress this coming week. My students have been asking for an update. They'll be happy to see your progress. I know they will be glad to see.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...





> You do amazing work….....glad you are recovered from the flu. Our school struggled with 25 inches of snow and some tragedy from the aftermath of the storm. Were getting back to normal here too. I will update my classes on your progress this coming week. My students have been asking for an update. They ll be happy to see your progress. I know they will be glad to see.
> 
> - Kelster58


Thank you for the kind words. I pray the tragedy only involved vegetation and building materials and that no one was hurt. Again … I am honored to part of your class. Just last week at church I mentioned how your class followed my Hepplewhite Stand build. I only wish I was closer! Perhaps the next installment will get some laughs.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...


i'm super curious - what've you got in your two soup cans that sit on your workbench??? It looks like french fries and a pastry… lol.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...





> i m super curious - what ve you got in your two soup cans that sit on your workbench??? It looks like french fries and a pastry… lol.
> 
> - PPK


Too funny! The French fries are spills to light candles, the pastry is an oil wicke for oiling saws and planes.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Hollows and Rounds*
> 
> *Hollows and Rounds - *
> 
> ...


Aha! Thanks. I kept seeing them in your pictures… I figured they must be getting pretty stale… 
Great work, btw. I'm in awe of the skills required (that you possess) to do all hand work like this.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Slight Detour*

*Slight Detour - *

I decided to take a slight detour from sticking the frame members, as I'm still trying to work out the details of the kneeling platform. So, as the frame sits in the sun for a bit …










... I get started on the transition pieces between the frame and desk. I have decided not to put a full top on the frame, but instead to fashion a picture frame of sorts to secure the desk … something kind of like this …








I start off by ripping some 2-1/2" x 3/4" cherry strips.










... and then making 5/16" deep kerfs, 3/4" in from the sides. One to establish a shoulder and the other to make easy work of removing waste.










After a great deal of chisel and plane work, and several strokes with the hollow moulding plane …










I ended up with this …










Whew … just three more to go!










Taking a slight break from all that chisel work, I decided to rough out the front, sides and back of the desk. I just love the natural "X" in the front piece. As the front will only be 4" tall, that sap wood at the top will be cut away, and obviously the sides will taper from 9" at the back to 4" at the front.










As I was cutting the kerfs in the last of the transition pieces, I decided to call it a day! Because it looks like I need to take some time and give the old saw bench a shave … LOL!










Up next … not sure … depends on my mood! Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Slight Detour*
> 
> *Slight Detour - *
> 
> ...


It's coming along nicely. The saw bench has the same peach fuzz of my 13yr olds chin. Perhaps they're the same age.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Slight Detour*
> 
> *Slight Detour - *
> 
> ...





> It s coming along nicely. The saw bench has the same peach fuzz of my 13yr olds chin. Perhaps they re the same age.
> 
> - Blackberry


Thanks … you just might have something there … LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Slight Detour*
> 
> *Slight Detour - *
> 
> ...


I mentioned above having to take a "break from all that chisel work" ... well, in keeping with the adage, *with no photos, it didn't really happen* ... I thought I'd better post one more photo …










... and you know what? Even after tapering the legs on my Hepplewhite Stand and making octagons on the turning blanks for this prie dieu, not to mention all of the mortise and tenon joints on both projects; this Windsor Design chisel from Harbor Freight *STILL* has a sharp edge. Amazing!


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Slight Detour*
> 
> *Slight Detour - *
> 
> ...


Nice progress, Ron. Is there a reason for setting the frame in the sun for a bit? Just to get a photo, or helping to dry something to fit better, or…?

Also, as a photographer, I really enjoy the composition of that last photo of your saw bench! Dovetails, workpiece, clamp, color-a great combination.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Slight Detour*
> 
> *Slight Detour - *
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dan!

Yes, I've been letting the frame sunbathe a little each day to darken the cherry. The desk has a few pieces of gummy cherry which are a bit darker by nature. Once the prie dieu is completed, I'll give it a heavy coat of boiled linseed oil and let it sit in the sun for a least three more days … should have a nice patina by then! Thanks for asking.

I'm glad you like the photo of the saw bench. Close up like that one can see that the bench has seen better days. LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*All the Single Pieces*

*All the Single Pieces -*

Wuh uh oh uh uh oh … ♪ ♫ ♫ ♪










All the single pieces … ♫ ♪ ♪ ♫










... all the single pieces … ♫ ♪ ♪ ♫










... now that I'm done channeling my inner Beyonce, perhaps it's time to get back to sticking the frame members and start some assembly!

After considerable thought as to the design of the kneeling platform, I have completely changed the sticking profile on the frame members. I have decided on 1/16 x 7/16 inch rebates in from the corners, with a 5/8 inch quarter round. I think this looks more like the sticking on the original desk on frame. Also, as to not mar the faces of these pieces I decided not to use my sticking board with all those nails. Instead I just held the parts to the bench with dogs and a bar clamp …










... to cut the kerfs for the shoulders …










... and my Moxon vise to remove waste with a block plane …










... and to complete the rebate with a chisel.










I just left the part in the Moxon to form the arc with the No. 10 hollow.










I'm pleased with how the sticking turned out on the aprons …










... and the stretchers!










Don't know about you, but I think it's starting to look a little William & Maryish !










Next up … the kneeling platform and drawboring! Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *All the Single Pieces*
> 
> *All the Single Pieces -*
> 
> ...


Very nice hand work. I like the way you molded the top of the rails, with the home made kerfing saw followed by the molding plane. I find this type of hand crafted woodworking more rewarding than setting up a machine to do it. There is some sort of mystic about "hand crafted" items, but Im not sure what exactly.
Anyway, nice work, thanks for showing.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *All the Single Pieces*
> 
> *All the Single Pieces -*
> 
> ...





> Very nice hand work. I like the way you molded the top of the rails, with the home made kerfing saw followed by the molding plane. I find this type of hand crafted woodworking more rewarding than setting up a machine to do it. There is some sort of mystic about "hand crafted" items, but Im not sure what exactly.
> Anyway, nice work, thanks for showing.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thank you, Sir! I agree that there is a mystic surrounding hand crafted work … perhaps it's the somewhat consistent inconsistencies. I know I sure like it! Again, that you for your kind words.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*The Kneeling Platform*

*The Kneeling Platform - *

The kneeling platform was proving to be something of a challenge. Thus far, I have simply copied the look of the original desk on frame. In adding the kneeling platform, I did not want to stray too far from the William & Mary style. After a great deal of thought, I finally decided on the following.










The perimeter of the platform will have the same 3/4 inch half-round as the transition between the frame and desk. I decided to have the platform more narrow than the frame itself. This transition made for an interesting bit of joinery.










This drawing was easy. The hard part will be duplicating all of this with cherry lumber. I started off by squaring up some 3/4 inch x 2-5/16 inch stock …










... The platform will extend beyond the front of the frame some 14 inches.










I was leery about cutting the 3/8 inch mortises in the already turned legs. The mortises are only 1/4 inch from the edge … the thought of blowing out the side made my leg throb! So … I used a wooden clamp to pinch the piece and chopped away. The mortises turned out just fine, and were not a scary as cutting the tenons …










... with those 1/8 inch shoulders!










But … with a slow and methodical approach, I prevailed. The joint went together quite well … if I say so myself!










Just three more mortises, two tenons …










... and of course cutting the top to fit … and I'll have a kneeling platform!










I took the time to glue up the frame member between the kneeling platform and the desk.










Nothing like starting in the middle!










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## DanielSolowiej (Mar 13, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Kneeling Platform*
> 
> *The Kneeling Platform - *
> 
> ...


Good you used a wooden clamp for chopping the mortises. Those tenons are "microscopic", a real challenge, you are a valiant friend! (But in any case, a saw will always be safer for this, than a chisel) A pleasure to see the assembly. Great job you are doing there.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Kneeling Platform*
> 
> *The Kneeling Platform - *
> 
> ...





> Good you used a wooden clamp for chopping the mortises. Those tenons are "microscopic", a real challenge, you are a valiant friend! (But in any case, a saw will always be safer for this, than a chisel) A pleasure to see the assembly. Great job you are doing there.
> 
> - Daniel Solowiej


Thanks, Daniel. I cannot wait to get started on the desk. I have some great ideas for the inside!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Kneeling Platform*
> 
> *The Kneeling Platform - *
> 
> ...


This project is looking real good, coming along nicely. Hand tool work, very satisfying.

I'm curious about the tenons, is there a reason for 3/8" in lieu of 1/4"? I'm learning here, and I would have used the thinner one, maybe in error.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Kneeling Platform*
> 
> *The Kneeling Platform - *
> 
> ...





> This project is looking real good, coming along nicely. Hand tool work, very satisfying.
> 
> I m curious about the tenons, is there a reason for 3/8" in lieu of 1/4"? I m learning here, and I would have used the thinner one, maybe in error.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Oldtool! No reason … I just like 3/8 inch tenons … especially when they pose a challenge (LOL!). That and one of favorite chisels just happens to be an old Marples 3/8 inch mortiser! Thanks for asking


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Kneeling Platform*
> 
> *The Kneeling Platform - *
> 
> ...












Ah … the last of the mortises. I wonder what the mortise police might have to say about this one?










On to the top!


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Kneeling Platform*
> 
> *The Kneeling Platform - *
> 
> ...


Great work, Ron; it's exciting to see the progress!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *The Kneeling Platform*
> 
> *The Kneeling Platform - *
> 
> ...





> Great work, Ron; it s exciting to see the progress!
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Thanks, Dan!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Mitred Breadboards*

*Mitred Breadboards -*

In order to run a bull-nose around the perimeter of the kneeling platform top, I thought it prudent to attach breadboards. Given that I do not want any end-grain showing, the breadboards need to be mitred. So … with my highly detailed drawing in hand …










... I get to work! The breadboards are simply 1 inch strips of 3/4 cherry with 1/4 inch x 5/16 inch grooves along one edge and a 45° mitred end. There are also mortises in the floor of the groove to accept the tenons from the opposing board.










Nothing to them … they are the easy parts. The challenge comes when attaching the breadboard to the end-grain of the opposing board. The opposing board is going to move with the seasons and the breadboard has to accommodate this movement. To make matters worse … the breadboard itself will also be moving along its width with seasonal changes. The opposing board is cut as a negative to the breadboards. First I must form the tongue. I do this with a sharp knife …










and chisel.










Keeping the knife sharp as I go …










I continue with the chisel, knife, chisel …










... until I have formed a 1/4 inch rebate. At this point I repeat the process on the backside of the board. Once I have rebates on both sides I then match the mortises in the breadboard with tenons. I lay out the tenons and remove the tongue in between with a coping saw.










Looks like I got the left side of the tongue a bit high … so much for eyeballing, huh? There! All better.










So, there you have it … one kneeling platform top with mitered breadboards …










Given that the top fit the frame nicely …










... I took the time to glue and drawbore the entire frame.










Once I drawbore the breadboards, I'll form the bull-nose, and then slather all of this with linseed oil and let it sit in the sun. Off to the desk … I'm getting there! Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mitred Breadboards*
> 
> *Mitred Breadboards -*
> 
> ...


Nice detail touch with the mitered breadboard ends, adds a beautuful corner & proof of hand tooling. 
I assume you will glue the front few inches of the breadboards, then any main board movement will be at the back. Correct?
Thanks for sharing, nice work.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mitred Breadboards*
> 
> *Mitred Breadboards -*
> 
> ...





> Nice detail touch with the mitered breadboard ends, adds a beautuful corner & proof of hand tooling.
> I assume you will glue the front few inches of the breadboards, then any main board movement will be at the back. Correct?
> Thanks for sharing, nice work.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks … yes, that is correct! Sorry I failed to mention that. The holes opposite the mitre are are also elongated and just glued to the breadboard. Thanks again!


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mitred Breadboards*
> 
> *Mitred Breadboards -*
> 
> ...


Linseed oil or tung oil? 
Clock is ticking Ron, looking great though. 
I was puzzled that the holes did seem elongated but I saw in your comments that they were, you've got this!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mitred Breadboards*
> 
> *Mitred Breadboards -*
> 
> ...





> Linseed oil or tung oil?
> Clock is ticking Ron, looking great though.
> I was puzzled that the holes did seem elongated but I saw in your comments that they were, you ve got this!
> 
> - Blackberry


Thanks! I will be using linseed oil, a thin coat of shellac, and bee's wax. Thanks again!


----------



## DanielSolowiej (Mar 13, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mitred Breadboards*
> 
> *Mitred Breadboards -*
> 
> ...


The breadboard ends has a very cute design !


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Mitred Breadboards*
> 
> *Mitred Breadboards -*
> 
> ...





> The breadboard ends has a very cute design !
> 
> - Daniel Solowiej


Thanks, Daniel. I'll be using this design on the lid of the desk as well.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Dovetails*

*Dovetails -*

I think the boiled linseed oil and sunbathing has created a rather nice patina, thus far. How about you?










As the frame rests quietly in the sun, I start laying out the dovetails on the desk. I like to use a mirror to keep an eye on the backside of the board. This helps me keep things nice and square!










Pins first, tails first … whatever! I can do both, but I find it a bit easier to go with tails first. So, I line things up and scribe the location of the tails onto the pin board with my marking knife.










Having scribed really crisp knife lines, I then cut just inside these lines with a dovetail saw.










Once cut, I remove waste with a chisel, getting closer and closer to the knife line. Constantly checking the fit …










... paring away waste and rechecking the fit.










Until finally … they slide together.










I check for square both inside and out, then move to another corner and start all over!

I think it's starting to look like a Prie Dieu … how about you?










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...


It's looking fantastic, especially knowing it's all been done with using only hand tools. Thanks for the photo journey thus far, a picture is worth a 1000 words. I was unaware of the mirror idea. Thanks.. Won't do me any good with the Leigh but I might try it when I hand cut sometime.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...





> It s looking fantastic, especially knowing it s all been done with using only hand tools. Thanks for the photo journey thus far, a picture is worth a 1000 words. I was unaware of the mirror idea. Thanks.. Won t do me any good with the Leigh but I might try it when I hand cut sometime.
> 
> - Blackberry


Thank you for the kind words. You'd be surprised how well the mirror trick helps with keeping things square. I really think it just slows me down and makes me concentrate! Thanks again. Happy Easter!


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...


Looking great Ron! You are the only person I know who can do what you do with only hand tools! A lesson to us all.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...





> Looking great Ron! You are the only person I know who can do what you do with only hand tools! A lesson to us all.
> 
> - Planeman40


Thanks, Rufus! That means a lot. Thank you very much, and Happy Easter!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...


Designing this Prie Dieu around the existing William and Mary desk on frame posed a challenge when trying to reference the Trinity. I thought I was going to be limited to the interior of the desk, by planning three niches and drawers. When I laid out the dovetails at the back of the desk, I realized I had three groups of three pins.










I decided to squeeze the groups together a bit to represent an Angelus of sorts. We begin our church service with the tolling of a bell … three groups of three tolls each. I thought the three groups of three dovetails were just the symbolism I was looking for!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...


Ron,
Nice work, and you are correct about the BLO and sunbathing procedure, fantastic patina!
Correct me if Im wrong, but for number 2 photo you say "I can do both, but I find it a bit easier to go with pins first. ", but it looks like you did tails first. I prefer tails first, because i can't saw to a line consistently on the slope, but don't seem to have a problem with the pins which require keeping the saw vertical. But, that's just me & my idiosyncrasies.
Nice work on this, very nice.


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...


Thank you, Happy Easter to you too


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...





> Ron,
> Nice work, and you are correct about the BLO and sunbathing procedure, fantastic patina!
> Correct me if Im wrong, but for number 2 photo you say "I can do both, but I find it a bit easier to go with pins first. ", but it looks like you did tails first. I prefer tails first, because i can t saw to a line consistently on the slope, but don t seem to have a problem with the pins which require keeping the saw vertical. But, that s just me & my idiosyncrasies.
> Nice work on this, very nice.
> ...


Thank you , sir! Not only for your kind words, but for pointing out my glaring error. You are correct I do find cutting the tails first to be the easiest, and for the very reason you mention. A classic case of thinking one thing will typing another … guess I shouldn't have started the thought with, "Pins first, tails first … whatever!" At least I didn't call it a dado! LOL! Again, thank you for you editorial prowess.


----------



## DanielSolowiej (Mar 13, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...


The perfect patina, sober and more adequate. It is taking very good form friend.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...





> The perfect patina, sober and more adequate. It is taking very good form friend.
> 
> - Daniel Solowiej


Thanks, Daniel. Hopefully I'll have it completed by the end of Easter!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...


Ron, nice dt's. Where do you plug in the mirror? 

Also, paring with a mortise chisel? Now thats a light touch!

Nice work my friend. Keep it coming.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Dovetails*
> 
> *Dovetails -*
> 
> ...





> Ron, nice dt s. Where do you plug in the mirror?
> 
> Also, paring with a mortise chisel? Now thats a light touch!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevin! That mortise chisel is the only 1/8 inch chisel I have. Thanks again!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Edge Moulding*

*Edge Moulding - *

With the last of the dovetails cut, I loose fit the desk together and devote some time to edge moulding. It appears that the original desk on frame has a separate edge moulding running the perimeter of the top and lid. Therefore, I decided not to have breadboard edges on the top/lid like on the kneeling platform.










I will be using alder for this moulding and hope to fashion something akin to this.










The moulding is a two-part construction, joined to the top/lid via a tongue and groove joint. I grabbed a 3/4 inch thick alder board and formed a tongue …










... once formed, I ripped a 1 inch wide stick …










... and created the beginning of the profile with a No. 10 hollow.










I find it interesting how one hollow plane can make both of these edge treatments. It looks like once the glue dries I'll have to do some sanding and re-oiling of those transition pieces to even up the color.










The moulding appears to fit well into the groove. It would appear as though the 19th century tongue and groove set can still do the job. Don't you just love old tools?










I then cut some 7/16 by 5/16 inch alder strips and glued them to the bottoms of the moulding sticks …










... forming a 5/16 by 5/16 inch rebate into which I cut a cove with a No. 8 Round.










I am pleased with how the moulding turned out. I like how the top/lid is just proud of the moulding and adds to the overall profile.










Just five more pieces to go!










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Edge Moulding*
> 
> *Edge Moulding - *
> 
> ...


Hey Ron-nice work! I've a question, and apologize if I'm just helping to catch a misspelling but… "grove" plane? I've always seen reference to tongue and groove work but tongue and grove is a first. Is this an old-timey spelling or something?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Edge Moulding*
> 
> *Edge Moulding - *
> 
> ...





> Hey Ron-nice work! I ve a question, and apologize if I m just helping to catch a misspelling but… "grove" plane? I ve always seen reference to tongue and groove work but tongue and grove is a first. Is this an old-timey spelling or something?
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Dan, back in the 18th century, the letter "O" was scarce, thus used sparingly … Touché … revision made! LOL … thanks!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Edge Moulding*
> 
> *Edge Moulding - *
> 
> ...


It's really fascinating to follow your work here.
Jim


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Edge Moulding*
> 
> *Edge Moulding - *
> 
> ...





> It s really fascinating to follow your work here.
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe


Thank you, Jim. Parting with this Prie Dieu once complete may prove to be bitter sweet … it has been a joy to build. Thank again!


----------



## DanielSolowiej (Mar 13, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Edge Moulding*
> 
> *Edge Moulding - *
> 
> ...


I love that moulding, and yes, those planes always do the job, are amazing. Very pleasant to be watching the progress of this great build. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Edge Moulding*
> 
> *Edge Moulding - *
> 
> ...





> I love that moulding, and yes, those planes always do the job, are amazing. Very pleasant to be watching the progress of this great build. Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> - Daniel Solowiej


My pleasure, Daniel. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Three in One*

Three in One -

With frame construction completed, the desk dovetailed together, and the sticking completed for the fitted top and lid, it was time to venture into the interior of the desk. I decided to use Honduran mahogany for the bottom, shelf, dividers, and drawer fonts. I thought this would make for a nice contrast against the gummy cherry.

I started off by resawing a piece of mahogany into 3/8 and 1/4 inch thick pieces for the shelf and dividers.










I really should think about getting a bigger saw for this … LOL!










As I mentioned earlier, I want to have three niches with drawers underneath. The niches need to be adorned with some sort of trim at the top … just because. Using a coping saw I cut out said trim from a 7/8 inch thick piece of mahogany …










Given that I have three niches, I just resaw this piece into thirds … and yes, I used that same little rip saw shown above … voilà.










The sides will have grooves cut in them to accept the shelf, The top and bottom will have stopped dados to accept the dividers. Putting all of this together will take a bit of orchestration!










I mentioned in an earlier post that the niches/drawers were to represent the Trinity. After resawing the 7/8 inch mahogany piece into thirds, I noticed that the center piece was somewhat scratched-up compared to the two smooth outside pieces. So what better piece to use for the center niche!

As you look at the niches and think of the Trinity; Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, that center niche becomes rather appropriate. After all … It is by his wounds that we are healed.










I like how this is coming along … I think the mahogany will pop once I apply boiled linseed oil.










The drawers underneath the niches will be the smallest I have built to date. The opening is only two inches high! If there is going to be any drawer space at all, the bottoms will need to be really thin. So with my trusty kerfing saw I prepare to resaw a 1/8 inch thick piece of pine.










Once resawn … I use my shop-made scraper plane to further thin down this piece for the drawer bottoms …










... and perhaps that should be thin enough! What do you think?










Thanks for looking … all comments and/or questions welcomed … more to come!

Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Three in One*
> 
> Three in One -
> 
> ...


Looks very nice Ron, well designed and executed. There is a sweet pleasure in hand crafting a project to completion, especially when using hand crafted tools like the scraper plane.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Three in One*
> 
> Three in One -
> 
> ...





> Looks very nice Ron, well designed and executed. There is a sweet pleasure in hand crafting a project to completion, especially when using hand crafted tools like the scraper plane.
> 
> - Oldtool


Thanks, Tom! You are absolutely right about hand crafted tools. They seem to add yet another dimension to hand tool woodworking. Thanks, again!


----------



## DanielSolowiej (Mar 13, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Three in One*
> 
> Three in One -
> 
> ...


It is by His wounds that we are healed, and it is by His will the center piece was scratched-up. There are always messages through devout people, Illuminating and inspiring them. So, good point you explain it. And the final picture is a symbol of that light, and of the serious position you take.
I see that your dovetails also represent the holy trinity and its multiple numbers.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Three in One*
> 
> Three in One -
> 
> ...





> It is by His wounds that we are healed, and it is by His will the center piece was scratched-up. There are always messages through devout people, Illuminating and inspiring them. So, good point you explain it. And the final picture is a symbol of that light, and of the serious position you take.
> I see that your dovetails also represent the holy trinity and its multiple numbers.
> 
> - Daniel Solowiej


Very observant, Daniel … thanks! With just a slight re-grouping of dovetails, a few scratches on the trim, and of course an open mind; I think I was able to incorporate these elements without altering the overall design of the original William & Mary desk on frame.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Three in One*
> 
> Three in One -
> 
> ...


You are an amazing craftsman. Thanks for sharing…......


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *Three in One*
> 
> Three in One -
> 
> ...





> You are an amazing craftsman. Thanks for sharing…......
> 
> - Kelster58


Thank you, sir! I'm just a couple of weeks away from the presentation.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

*It Is Finished*

*It Is Finished - *

Over the last few weeks shop time has been a rare commodity, due to dark, gloomy weather; yet, after a most enjoyable outing with my bride in the rain … I managed to procure hinges and a lock. Eventually, the rain stopped and the clouds parted to let the sun shine through. So, it was back to the shop to wrap my brain around putting the desk together. After a cup of hot tea, and an hour or so of chopping …










... and wedging …










... then chopping and wedging again … I had created numerous slots in the desk front, back, and sides.










Then … spending several minutes tweaking, trimming, filing, and fitting … It was time for a little "insert tab-A into slot-B" for final assembly of the desk.










The edge-moulding that I made earlier will be the last step in the overall assembly. But first, I needed to install the hinges. The brass hinges need to be let into the top by 1/16 of an inch to allow for a flush fit.










I need to repeat this three more times before screwing the hinges in place!










After some fine tuning of the ornamental trim pieces, I thought I would tackle the three two-inch high drawers.










I selected some clear pine, and ripped two 2-inch strips. These strips were then resawn into four 5/16 inch thick strips for drawer sides and backs.










Using resawn 5/8 inch thick mahogany fronts …










... and 1/16 inch thick pine bottoms, the drawers slowly became a reality.










After a couple of dry fits and even more fine tuning … things started to come together quite nicely.










A quick check for "leaks" and I reach for the glue jar.










Now, once the glue dries, and the pins and tails are planed flush, I feel confident these dovetails will pass muster!










I decided on a full mortise lock. Now, I don't know about you, but chopping a 5/16 inch wide, 2 inch long mortise, 1-5/8 inches deep into the edge of a 3/4 inch thick nicely fitted dovetailed front, is quite unnerving … especially knowing one has no more gummy cherry!










Whew! I did it.










After securing the rest of the edge moulding, I'll slather on a bit of boiled linseed oil and let 'er soak up some more sun before applying a light coat of shellac and bee's wax. Click here to see the finished Prie Dieu!

Thank you for following this build, and thank you for all the kinds words along the way!










Follow my progress with the links below:
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #1: Getting the Jump on Lent
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #2: Replication in a Cold Dark Shop
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #3: Rip Saw Tune-up and Frame Members
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #4: Mortise and Tenon Joints
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #5: Hollows and Rounds
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #6: Slight Detour
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #7: All the Single Pieces
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #8: The Kneeling Platform
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #9: Mitred Breadboards
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #10: Dovetails
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #11: Edge Moulding
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #12: Three in One
Lynnsay's Prie Dieu #13: It Is Finish


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


That is some beautiful work Mr Ron. Thanks for sharing thus


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Really nice work, Ron. I know I asked about it before, but I'd like to know more about the sun exposure to darken the wood. Take some before and after photos, if you think about it!


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Nice work Ron, looks great. Regarding the lock mortise, I find the more challenging the task, the greater the satisfaction in completing it. Great looking Prie Deiu.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


A work of love. Very beautiful and amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Quite the journey


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Whew, glad that's done. It was hard holding my breath waiting for the climatic finish!

Really well done Ron. I've learned a lot from your build. Thank you for an excellent blog series.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Thank you *all *for your kind words. Yes, this was indeed a labor of love, and I too learned a lot.

Dan, to answer your questions about darkening cherry in the sun … ultraviolet light from the sun causes the tannins in cherry to darken over time. I have found that the application of boiled linseed oil speeds thing up a bit. I hope this grouping of photos from the blog will suffice for "before and after" photos.









You might also find the article helpful … Chemical Stains by Bruce Wedlock.

Kevin - You might want to breathe a bit on the next one … I have a feeling it is going to be a bit more involved … LOL!

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## DanielSolowiej (Mar 13, 2017)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Dear Ron, I also make all the words of those who commented. This was a wonderful work with the taste of the great challenges and the love of what you really feel. It was very pleasant to enjoy it with you. Thank you very much for showing and sharing it with us.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...





> Dear Ron, I also make all the words of those who commented. This was a wonderful work with the taste of the great challenges and the love of what you really feel. It was very pleasant to enjoy it with you. Thank you very much for showing and sharing it with us.
> 
> - Daniel Solowiej


Thank you, Daniel … my pleasure!


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Beautiful and well done. I find that gummy cherry to be hard and hard to work with.

"I decided on a full mortise lock. Now, I don't know about you, but chopping a 5/16 inch wide, 2 inch long mortise, 1-5/8 inches deep into the edge of a 3/4 inch thick nicely fitted dovetailed front, is quite unnerving … especially knowing one has no more gummy cherry!"

At this point I would have found a way to get you some of mine since you did help me by identifying it!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...





> Beautiful and well done. I find that gummy cherry to be hard and hard to work with.
> 
> "I decided on a full mortise lock. Now, I don't know about you, but chopping a 5/16 inch wide, 2 inch long mortise, 1-5/8 inches deep into the edge of a 3/4 inch thick nicely fitted dovetailed front, is quite unnerving … especially knowing one has no more gummy cherry!"
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeff! Yes, gummy cherry is difficult to work with … you need to be slow and methodical and have very sharp tools. Luckily I didn't crack the front. I just love the natural "X" ...










BUT the next time I find myself in that situation … I'll keep you in mind! Thanks, again!


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


A TRUE craftsman! Job well done.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Well done and congratulations on a most detailed blog guide.
Jim


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...





> A TRUE craftsman! Job well done.
> 
> - Blackberry


 Thank you, sir … you're too kind!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...





> Well done and congratulations on a most detailed blog guide.
> Jim
> 
> - Jim Rowe


Thanks, Jim! I enjoyed writing the blog almost as much as building the Prie Dieu …


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Ron. The chemical stains article is very interesting! But… what woods are high in tannins? Presumably some will sun and chemical stain better than others. I wonder if the birch I'm using for my workbench shelf would UV stain. Well, tomorrow's supposed to be a sunny day-maybe I should set the pieces out!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

RonAylor1760 said:


> *It Is Finished*
> 
> *It Is Finished - *
> 
> ...





> Thanks for the info, Ron. The chemical stains article is very interesting! But… what woods are high in tannins? Presumably some will sun and chemical stain better than others. I wonder if the birch I m using for my workbench shelf would UV stain. Well, tomorrow s supposed to be a sunny day-maybe I should set the pieces out!
> 
> - Dan Wolfgang


Dan - I think you will see little change in the birch after exposure to sunlight. Birch is a low tannin wood, same as oak, maple, birch, ash and poplar. But fear not, you can use a tannin-additive for low tannin woods. Tea is full of tannins. Before exposing the wood to the sun … raise the grain a bit with a tea bath. Just "paint" on a liberal amount of very strong hot tea (steep 10 tea bags in a quart of hot water), let it soak in, lightly sand off the whiskers, then head for the great outdoors! I would, however, do a test run, as all woods are different. Good luck, and welcome to the world of instant antiques!


----------

